# FOR SALE Draper Scroll-Saw. Never used still in transit box



## Benchwayze (11 Nov 2008)

On behalf of a neighbour who is disposing of his brother's tools following a bereavement.
A Draper, Scroll-saw (They call it a fretsaw) It looks to be a metallic light-green in colour with a 'Hammerite' finish. It hasn't a mark on it, and it's complete with manual and foot operated switch. Solid and heavy! 

Not sure if the table tilts, but, comparing with adverts online I would think it does. This really does look like a brand new saw. 

It is offered at £30.00. All proceeds to Acorns Hospice. 

I will sort out a price for carriage if necessary, but for personal collection it is in Great Barr, North Birmingham (Junc. 7 M6) .

Still in the box it was shipped in. If I had room, I would buy it myself and learn to use it. 

Any interest please PM me.
Let me know please?
I'll give it a week, then it's on eBay! 

Regards
John 

* SOLD. THANKS FOLKS. *


----------



## madmodellerbamford (25 Nov 2008)

Hi, I have only just spotted your advert for the scroll saw. Is it still for sale, and if so, what is your best price, if I collect personally. I am on 01902-652786. The name is Tony [/b]


----------

